# 1842 Arrived ;- )



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My 1842 from Dankung arrived, I'm excited. here is the newly arrived package, I have some 1745 coming too.









Most of my other tubes are in the process of finding another home, I will keep some but the majority will be gone by hook or by crook !

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yup I like those two tubes 1845 & 1742 when I do shoot tubes,,But I am more of a flat band person for just target..Now for Hunting I would be changing

over to using tubes..Best too you my friend wll~~AKAOldmiser


----------

